
Offices Can Be Hell for People Whose Brains Work Differently - EndXA
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjvd9q/offices-can-be-hell-for-people-whose-brains-work-differently
======
sarcasmatwork
But the open office floor plans are suppose to stimulate communication, thus
getting more done. WRONG! I'd rather work from home, than at the office.

